

The Two-Thousand-Year-Old Computer (BBC iPlayer) - wegwerf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01hlkcq/The_TwoThousandYearOld_Computer/

======
ahcox
This is no Babbage-style mechanical computer. I found the BBC's title a
distraction from the amazing revelation that ancient Greeks were building such
complicated mechanisms.

